# reserved ghosts!!!!



## idolomantis (Jul 9, 2008)

yo

i was looking on a site called marktplaats.nl and a found a guy in amstelveen who sells cheap ghosts for just 3euros each!!! (l4 nymphs) i reserved 5 of them  

are at lvl 4 able to tackle houseflies?

ah whatever, i,m to exited, aaaah ^_^


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 9, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> yoi was looking on a site called marktplaats.nl and a found a guy in amstelveen who sells cheap ghosts for just 3euros each!!! (l4 nymphs) i reserved 5 of them
> 
> are at lvl 4 able to tackle houseflies?
> 
> ah whatever, i,m to exited, aaaah ^_^


So 2 euros, is howmany dollars? I dont know but I would say they could, just try it once and see what happens!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 9, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> So 2 euros, is howmany dollays? I dont know but I would say they could, just try it once and see what happens!


dunno really 3 euros are like 5,50 $ i guess i really dont know


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 9, 2008)

2 euros is about 4 ish..very cheap.

congrats..make sure your cat dont eat them  :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 9, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> 2 euros is about 4 ish..very cheap.congrats..make sure your cat dont eat them  :lol:


hahaha no way that furball gets in my room


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes they can eat house flies if they are the small ones, mine eat hydei for a long time.


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 10, 2008)

Sounds kinda like a scam... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 10, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> Sounds kinda like a scam... &lt;_&lt;


he doesnt send it, i just come and trade so i see directly if its a scam or not


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 10, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> he doesnt send it, i just come and trade so i see directly if its a scam or not


oh...

then I guess you have got to be pretty lucky.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 10, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> oh...then I guess you have got to be pretty lucky.


would be the first time in this hobby


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 12, 2008)

________


----------



## Joe Caruso (Jul 12, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> pfff i h8 this kind of people... he isnt responding anymore &lt;_&lt; &lt;_&lt; &lt;_&lt; i got a small e mail with only "ok" in it and that was 3 days ago
> 
> he isnt answerring my questions &lt;_&lt;


I think the technical term for a person of his sort is "full of ######".


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 12, 2008)

bump


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 13, 2008)

he hold some nymphs for me ^_^


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 13, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> ok forget the loser part, hes responding and very kind.he hold some nymphs for me ^_^


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 16, 2008)

i,m going to buy it this week :lol: ooh my first cute lil buggie-wuggie ghotsie-doshtie :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 16, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> he has 1 l5 left noe and withing a moth lots of hatlings, the l5 is going with me on possible hollidays  i,m going to buy it this week :lol: ooh my first cute lil buggie-wuggie ghotsie-doshtie :lol:


dont hold your breath..you guy might let you down again.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 16, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> dont hold your breath..you guy might let you down again.


lol


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 16, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> dont hold your breath..you guy might let you down again.


thanks for the optimism LOL


----------



## Dwaink (Jul 16, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> thanks for the optimism LOL


[SIZE=10pt]Good luck!! hope you get them thats cheap.[/SIZE]

2.00 EUR

Euro = 3.17038 USD

United States Dollars

Regards


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 17, 2008)

*exiting music starts*

tomorow evening... *music* at 8 PM... *music* one person... *music* on a bike... *music* getting his first gohst... *long exiting music with clips of ghosts* dont miss it friday july 18th.. now in cinema...


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 17, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> *exiting music starts*tomorow evening... *music* at 8 PM... *music* one person... *music* on a bike... *music* getting his first gohst... *long exiting music with clips of ghosts* dont miss it friday july 18th.. now in cinema...


il belive it when i see it. :lol:  im looking forward to some pics.  what bike you got?dont tell me you ride around on them dutch bikes with a bell..LOL.


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 17, 2008)

How are you gonna cart 15 ghost mantids on a bike?


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 17, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> il belive it when i see it. :lol:  im looking forward to some pics.  what bike you got?dont tell me you ride around on them dutch bikes with a bell..LOL.


nah a broomstick... :lol: you,ll get your pics bbut you know the bad quality of my cam...



> How are you gonna cart 15 ghost mantids on a bike?


whoever said 15? and ive got a backpack


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 17, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> nah a broomstick... :


il take that as a yes.those bikes suck :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 17, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> il take that as a yes.those bikes suck :lol:


just kidding.. i got a black mountainbike B)


----------



## daniel4united (Jul 17, 2008)

Happy Mantis said:


> [SIZE=10pt]Good luck!! hope you get them thats cheap.[/SIZE]2.00 EUR
> 
> Euro = 3.17038 USD
> 
> ...


Brilliant price!


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 17, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> just kidding.. i got a black mountainbike B)


gd gd..i got a kona.600£...it rocks..  lighter than a feather and disk brakes front and back.24 gears ,,woops im going off topic..sorry.


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 17, 2008)

Happy Mantis said:


> [SIZE=10pt]Good luck!! hope you get them thats cheap.[/SIZE]2.00 EUR
> 
> Euro = 3.17038 USD
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure 1 euro= 1.5$ or close to it but definately not 3.17


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 17, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> gd gd..i got a kona.600£...it rocks..  lighter than a feather and disk brakes front and back.24 gears ,,woops im going off topic..sorry.


ya i care.. i get me a new bike tho, my knees almost hit me elbow  i just love mountainbikes.. in the woods nearby theres a hill witha straight down road...

i just go down the hill on top speed without hitting the breaks :lol: 

now on topic:

1 euro is 1,58 usd  

i pay 3 euros so thats 4,75 usd.

the nymph is l4 or 5

i am not sure bou the sex tho..

but when it is adult i just buy the oposite sex and let them mate

btw i call him/her spirit...


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 18, 2008)

cage is ready...

its 30 long, 45 high, 30 depth (cm) it has 3 ventilation rasters and a place for a spotlight and heathmath

i out some branches and fake plants in it, not too much tho i dont want it to get killed in the shedding  

i put 2 green bottles, 1 house, 1 mosquitoe and one frutefly in it all wildcought

the humidity is 70% now according to my hygrometer

temperature is 25 degrees celcius

did i forgot something?

its now only the countdown to the gohst :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 18, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> cage is ready...its 30 long, 45 high, 30 depth (cm) it has 3 ventilation rasters and a place for a spotlight and heathmath
> 
> i out some branches and fake plants in it, not too much tho i dont want it to get killed in the shedding
> 
> ...


i keep my ghost in a 32oz deli cup 75-80f.there pretty cool.your love them.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 18, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i keep my ghost in a 32oz deli cup 75-80f.there pretty cool.your love them.


he/she may has i a large house to hount :lol: 

it will b e fine as long as we dont call the GHOSTbusters :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 18, 2008)

IVE GOT IT!!! TS A L4 FEMALE!!!!!!!!!!! YES!!!


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jul 18, 2008)

Yay!!


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jul 18, 2008)

You got only 1?


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 18, 2008)

friendofgeckos said:


> You got only 1?


yeah, when i,m back from holiday i buy the oppsite sex so she can lay eggs etc bal blah

actualy shes on my screen now :lol:


----------



## nympho (Jul 19, 2008)

and ive just got my first ghosts too. AT LAST!!

i got 6 healthy L1 nymps off ebay (yes its possible -there are good sellers ot there!)

dont they grow fast - they are now L3 with no shedding problems or any issues - really easy so far. eating a ton of f flies and no sign of canibalism or agression.

and they are as amazing and beatiful as they say. such weird positions they go into sometimes. definitely well worth the wait.  

orchids next lol


----------

